# 1980's Muddy Fox Courier



## smokeysmoo (22 Sep 2013)

I had one of these back in the mid 80's, and for nostalgia's sake I'd love to get hold of one again and restore it.

It was the white/lilac fade model like the pic, and I'd really appreciate any info that might help me track one down.


----------

